# BLACK Tape Used in Laptops



## markomus (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm wondering if anyone can tell me what kind of BLACK tape is used in laptops to secure wires and such. *NOT Kapton tape or silver backed*, but actual BLACK tape that has a weave to it. It looks like gaffer tape, but has a different adhesive (lower tack, clear adhesive).

I've been searching the Internet for days now. And everyone keeps on saying, "Oh, that's Kapton tape," when it isn't :banghead:

Here is an image for reference. The BLACK tape is located near the hard drive.

http://www.yann.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/DSCN1332.jpg


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

It is some special OEM tape they use, who knows the brand or kind.

Using electric tap should do you just fine. Or carefully reuse the tape on the machine.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Standard electrical tape will not take the heat inside of a notebook and should not be used. I don't like to use it in even the best cooled PCs. Something made for the high temperatures is a must. 

3M, Kapton, and Aremco are just three of the manufacturers of high heat tape, both conductive and non-.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Scotch 33+ is good for up to 200ºF.

BG


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

gcavan said:


> Standard electrical tape will not take the heat inside of a notebook and should not be used. I don't like to use it in even the best cooled PCs. Something made for the high temperatures is a must.
> 
> 3M, Kapton, and Aremco are just three of the manufacturers of high heat tape, both conductive and non-.


Yet, most electrical tape will withstand 85C and if the PC is getting that hot, then its a different issue.

The tape is also being used in low heat areas like the HDD, CDROM, and cable hold downs.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes, the insulating properties are good up to that, but the adhesive will have softened and failed long before then.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Informative Post here!:grin: I generally do not use Elec. tape in laptops myself if the internal heat tape from Manufacturer is still intact. However, I've never had any failures from Elec. tape repairs I've done in laptops over the years either. When I get laptops back after a couple of years and crack the case to inspect them; usually the Elec. tape is still intact and doing it's job. 

BTW, Gorilla tape does a great job holding cracked cases together on the OUTSIDE. My HP-mini is held together with spit, glue, and Gorilla tape for sure. :wink:

<<<BIGBEARJEDI>>>


----------

